# what is variant stacking?



## roxxiexfever (Nov 23, 2012)

i got sx so sp. what does this mean?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Sx stands for sexual instinct, so for social, sp for self-preservation. Further on instincts.


----------

